# Official The hunt for Home court thread



## adarsh1

*Wizards' Playoff Positioning Thread*

4. Washington Wizards:
Overall 41-30

Next 5:
Indiana
Boston
@Detroit
@Indiana
Philadelphia


5. Chicago Bulls:
Overall 41-31, .5 Games Back 

Next 5:
@Miami
@Orlando
@New York
Toronto
Detroit


T6 (Hold Tie Breaker over Cavaliers) Indiana Pacers:
Overrall 37-34, 4 Games back of 4th

Next 5:
@ Washington
@New York
Cleveland
Washington
New York


T6.Cleveland Cavaliers: 
Overall 37-34, 4 Games back of 4th

Next 5:
Dallas
New Jersey
@Indiana
@Philadelphia 
Milwaukee


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Please Washington!!! :gopray:


----------



## twinz2gether

actually confindent we will get it. We have an easier schedule than both those teams. We have Larry coming back and that will be real nice. Kwame will be doing better, probably a starter for the rest of the year. That makes our bench a lot deeper, and i think talent wise our team is better than chicago and cleveland anyways.


----------



## adarsh1

As of 11:13 (est) on 3/1/05


4. Washington Wizards are 31-24
5. Cleveland Cavaliers are 31-24
6. Chicago Bulls are 29-25


----------



## byrondarnell66

Let's focus making it to the playoffs before we talk about home court advantage. I'm not sold yet until we get a healthy team together. still a lot of games left (27) to be exact.


----------



## adarsh1

As of 9:36 (est) on 3/2/05


4. Washington Wizards are 32-24
5. Cleveland Cavaliers are 31-25
6. Chicago Bulls are 29-25


----------



## jazzy1

I think we're locked into the 4/5 slot at this point. I think we can get that 4th slot which gives us homecourt in the 1st rd. I think we match-up well with the Cavs. I'd much rather face them than the Bulls. 

If we win rd 1 we probably get the winner of the 1/8 winner don't we so that puts us in line to play the heat most likely. I like our chances against whomever if we get that far. We got an outside shot.


----------



## adarsh1

As of 9:41 AM (est) on 3/5/05


4. Washington Wizards are 32-25
5. Cleveland Cavaliers are 31-26
6. Chicago Bulls are 29-26


----------



## adarsh1

As of 10:58 PM (est) on 3/5/05

4. Washington Wizards are 33-25
5. Cleveland Cavaliers are 31-26
6. Orlando Magic are 31-27
7. Chicago Bulls are 29-27
8. Indiana Pacers are 29-29


----------



## byrondarnell66

as of 3/7/05 12:30am (est)



4. Washington Wizards are 33-25
5. Cleveland Cavaliers are 31-27
6. Orlando Magic are 31-27
7. Chicago Bulls are 29-27
8. Philadelphia 76ers are 29-30
9. Indiana Pacers are 29-30

Other notes:

3. Boston Celtics are 31-29


----------



## adarsh1

as of 3/7/05 10:59 Pm (est)



4. Washington Wizards are 33-25
5. Cleveland Cavaliers are 31-27
6. Orlando Magic are 31-27
7. Chicago Bulls are 30-27
8. Indiana Pacers are 29-30
9. Philadelphia 76ers are 29-31

Other notes:

3. Boston Celtics are 31-29


----------



## byrondarnell66

as of Friday 3/11/05 12:59AM (est)

3. Boston Celtics are 32-29
4. Washington Wizards are 33-26
5. Cleveland Cavaliers are 32-27
6. Chicago Bulls are 31-27
7. Orlando Magic are 31-29
8. Indiana Pacers are 30-30
9. Philadelphia 76ers are 29-32

upcoming games Friday 3/11








@







final score - 80-112 Philadelphia








@







final score - 101-96 Minnesota








@







final score - 83-101 Indiana








@







final score - 113-115 2ot Boston


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








@







final score - 101-97 Chicago


----------



## adarsh1

nvm


----------



## byrondarnell66

*EDIT*


----------



## adarsh1

byrondarnell has been entrusted with the responsibility of keeping this thread going. If he fails, he will lose his points


----------



## byrondarnell66

Two can play that game :biggrin:


----------



## adarsh1

Boy don't talk back to me and get to your work...


----------



## MJG

Rumor going around is that Jermaine O'Neal is possibly out for the season, or for at least a good chunk of what is left of it. There's one team you can probably stop updating for sooner rather than later


----------



## byrondarnell66

Realy, that would be a tough loss for the Pacers, can't imagine them winning many more games without him, i will give them a week or so to see how they respond and will also keep an eye out on teams like Toronto, New York, and New Jersey maybe one of those teams will make a push at the end not for homecourt but just for a playoff spot. :whoknows:


----------



## byrondarnell66

Concern grows for O'Neal

Link:http://www.indystar.com/articles/6/228473-1986-179.html


----------



## LuckyAC

A lot of bad things happening to Indiana this year. Of course they brought most of it upon themselves.


----------



## byrondarnell66

as of Sunday 3/13/05 8:59PM (est)

3. Boston Celtics are 34-29
4. Washington Wizards are 33-27
5. Cleveland Cavaliers are 32-27
6. Chicago Bulls are 32 -28 
7. Orlando Magic are 31-31
8. Indiana Pacers are 31-30
9. Philadelphia 76ers are 30-33

upcoming games Sunday 3/13/05








@







78-82 Clippers 








@







101-105 Celtics








@







110-128 Raptors








@







98-82 Nets








@







86-98 Cavs


----------



## byrondarnell66

as of Sunday 3/13/05 10:39PM (est)

3. Boston Celtics are 34-29
4. Washington Wizards are 33-27
5. Cleveland Cavaliers are 33-27
6. Chicago Bulls are 32 -28 
7. Orlando Magic are 31-31
8. Indiana Pacers are 31-31
9. Philadelphia 76ers are 30-33

upcoming games Monday 3/14/05








@







81-95 Wizards 








@







119-110 Celtics


----------



## byrondarnell66

as of Monday 3/14/05 10:39PM (est)

3. Boston Celtics are 35-29
4. Washington Wizards are 34-27
5. Cleveland Cavaliers are 33-27
6. Chicago Bulls are 32 -28 
7. Orlando Magic are 31-31
8. Indiana Pacers are 31-31
9. Philadelphia 76ers are 30-33

upcoming games Tuesday 3/15/05








@







73-92 Cleveland








@







91-108 Philly








@







99-93 Seattle








@







94-105 Sacramento


----------



## byrondarnell66

as of Wednesday 3/16/05 12:39AM (est)

3. Boston Celtics are 35-29
4. Washington Wizards are 34-27
5. Cleveland Cavaliers are 34-27
6. Chicago Bulls are 32 -29 
7. Indiana Pacers are 31-31
8. Orlando Magic are 31-32
9. Philadelphia 76ers are 31-33

upcoming games Wednesday 3/16/05 








@







109-110 Boston








@







84-103 Indiana








@







84-100 New Jersey








@







122-93 Washington








@







88-96 Milwaukee








@







102-110 Los Angeles


----------



## byrondarnell66

as of Thursday 3/17/05 12:39AM (est)

3. Boston Celtics are 36-29
4. Washington Wizards are 35-27 
5. Cleveland Cavaliers are 34-28
6. Chicago Bulls are 32 -30 
7. Indiana Pacers are 32-31
8. Philadelphia 76ers are 31-33
<BLINK>9. Orlando Magic are 31-33</BLINK>

upcoming games Friday 3/18 








@







93-81 Philly








@







97-103 Indy








@







94-90 New Orleans








@







90-99 Milwaukee








@







103-92 Boston








@







90-98 Seattle


----------



## byrondarnell66

as of Saturday 3/19/05 12:39AM (est)

3. Boston Celtics are 37-29
4. Washington Wizards are 35-28 
5. Cleveland Cavaliers are 34-29
6. Indiana Pacers are 33-31
7. Chicago Bulls are 32 -31 
8. Philadelphia 76ers are 32-33
<BLINK>9. Orlando Magic are 31-34</BLINK>

Games Saturday 3/19 








@







94-88 Chicago








@







95-96 Washington








@







113-100 Boston








@







97-92 Orlando


----------



## byrondarnell66

as of Sunday 3/20/05 12:39AM (est)

3. Boston Celtics are 38-29
4. Washington Wizards are 36-28 
5. Cleveland Cavaliers are 34-29
6. Chicago Bulls are 33 -31 
7. Indiana Pacers are 33-31
8. Philadelphia 76ers are 32-34
<BLINK>9. Orlando Magic are 32-34</BLINK>


----------



## byrondarnell66

Results from Sunday 3/30

Cleveland losses to Toronto 98-105 so the Wizards gain another game on Cleveland for the 4th spot. New Jersey and the Indiana game is in progress as i type this. New Jersey is only 2 games behind Orlando and Philadelphia for the 8th spot and with teams having anywhere from 16-18 games left they are certianly in the playoff hunt. Wizards still have their work cut out for them as they go on a 5 game road westcoast trip.

*EDIT* New Jersey beats Indiana 94-85 moves up 1\2 game on Orlando and Philadelphia,

*#3 38-29 Boston next 5 games - 

@New [email protected]@Atlanta*

*#4 36-28 Washington next 5 games -

@[email protected]@L.A. [email protected]@Portland*

*#5 34-30 Cleveland next 5 games -

[email protected]@[email protected] Orleans-L.A. Clippers*

*#6 33-31 Chicago next 5 games -

[email protected]@Boston-Indiana-Memphis*

*#7 33-32 Indiana next 5 games - 

@New Jersey-San [email protected]@[email protected]*

*#8 32-34 Philadelphia next 5 games - 

[email protected] [email protected]@Phoenix*

*#9. 32-34 Orlando next 5 games - 

@Charlotte-Charlotte-Phoenix-Atlanta-Toronto*


----------



## MJG

I'll be curious to see how I do on this, but I think every single one of the teams up there (including us) go either 3-2 or 2-3 over their next five games. Nobody wins out or loses out. Basically, standings next week look very much like they do right now.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Yeah i was pretty much was thinking the same thing, though Orlando seems to have the more favorable next 5 (except Phoenix), Stevie Francis getting himself suspended X amount of games for kicking a photographer.  didn't help the cause.


----------



## byrondarnell66

*Games Monday 3/21*

Orlando 97 @ Charlotte 102 

Atlanta 91 @ Chicago 105  


*Standings as of Monday 3/21 11:20pm (EST)*

*#3 Boston 38-29 *

*#4 Washington 36-28 *

*#5 Cleveland 34-30 *

*#6 Chicago 34-31 *

*#7 Indiana 33-32 *

*#8 Philadelphia 32-34 *

*#9. 32-35 Orlando *

*#10. New Jersey 31-36 *



*Upcoming Games Tuesday 3/22*








@







76-91 Cleveland








@







91-98 New Jersey








@







98-127 Denver


----------



## byrondarnell66

*Please feel free to post in this tread about anything that has to do with the playoff hunt. Injuries, Suspensions, Firings, Player and Coach complaints and praises. W-L streaks, Upcoming games. Comments on how other teams are doing, etc, you name it , if you have a comment fell free to post. :biggrin:*


----------



## adarsh1

alrite...bdarnell has been assigned the role of posting about anything having to do with the playoffs. Nobody else should post it in this thread. jk


----------



## byrondarnell66

*Standings as of Tuesday 3/22 11:20pm (EST)*

*#3 Boston 38-29 *

*#4 Washington 36-29 *

*#5 Cleveland 35-30 *

*#6 Chicago 34-31 *

*#7 Indiana 33-33 *

*#8 Philadelphia 32-34 *

*#9. 32-35 Orlando *

*#10. New Jersey 32-36 *



*Games Wednesday 3/23*








@







94-85 Chicago








@







93-100 Indiana








@







82-107 New York








@







84-107 Philadelphia


----------



## MJG

ESPN Insider today predicted us to finish the season 10-8 (would be 10-7 after tonight's loss) to wrap things up at 46-36, 4th best in the conference. Also predicted that if the key pieces are all at full health, we probably get to the second round.

It's just Chad Ford, I know, but I'm happy to report anything optimistic at all after tonight's game.


----------



## byrondarnell66

*Orlando's Hedo Turkoglu out for the Season*

Looks like the injury bug is catching up with Orlando too.


----------



## byrondarnell66

*Standings as of Wednesday 3/23 10:42pm (EST)*

*#3. Boston 38-30 *
*#4. Washington 36-29 *
*#5. Cleveland 35-30 *
*#6. Chicago 35-31 *
*#7. Indiana 34-33 *
*#8. Philadelphia 33-34 *
*#9. 32-35 Orlando *
*#10. New Jersey 32-36 *

*Games Thursday 3/24*









@







108-94 Charlotte








@







105-96 Memphis








@
 






80-99 Houston








@







85-84 Washington


----------



## byrondarnell66

*Standings as of Friday 3/23 12:42pm (EST)*

*#3. Boston 38-30 *
*#4. Washington 37-29 *
*#5. Cleveland 35-31 *
*#6. Chicago 35-31 *
*#7. Indiana 34-33 *
*#8. Philadelphia 33-34 *
*#9. 32-36 Orlando *
*#10. New Jersey 32-37 *


----------



## byrondarnell66

*Standings as of Saturday 3/24 12:42am (EST)*

*#3. Boston 38-31 *
*#4. Washington 37-30 *
*#5. Chicago 36-31 *
*#6. Cleveland 35-31 *
*#7. Indiana 35-33 *
*#8. Philadelphia 34-34 *
*#9. 32-36 Orlando *
*#10. New Jersey 32-37 *


----------



## byrondarnell66

Scores from Saturday 3/26

Minnesota beats New Jersey 96-75

Phoenix beats Orlando 118-116

Detroit beats Boston 105-99 overtime

Chicago beats Indiana 100-96

Dallas Beats Cleveland 117-86

*Standings as of Sunday 3/27 12:42am (EST)*

*#3. Boston 38-32 *
*#4. Washington 37-30 *
*#5. Chicago 37-31 *
*#6. Cleveland 35-32 *
*#7. Indiana 35-34 *
*#8. Philadelphia 34-34 *
*#9. 32-37 Orlando *
*#10. New Jersey 32-38 *

At this point i'm not to concerned with homecourt, just hoping Wizards can ride the wave without drowning and stay in the playoffs. Now Haywood being out means Kwame and Etan has to step up their play, They know the road ahead of them and i think they will respond. It also means that Ruffin will probably get 20mins + a game  and Ramos might even see some time. Also i think Gilbert and Larry are logging two many minutes right now Larry played 48 against the Clippers and Gilbert played 48 the last two games, nothing good comes out of playing a guy 48 mins a game, EJ has to cut it back to 40min both of them. Enterchange one or the other with Blake at times, Leave one or the other on the floor at all times. I also don't like the idea EJ playing Blake, Larry and Gilbert at the same time for several minutes i mean jeez it's the only 3 guards we have right now and it also makes us very small on the peremiter, he's just gonna have to play Profit more thats what we have until Dixon and Peeler comes back. 15 games left if we go 8-7 making us 45-37 (certianly enough to make the playoffs) for the Season, considering all the bumps in the road this team has driven over I for one would be happy with it.

Go Wizards :wiz:


----------



## byrondarnell66

Scores from Saturday 3/27

Philadelphia beats Los Angeles Lakers 96-89

Washington beats Seattle 95-94

*Standings as of Sunday 3/27 10:42pm (EST)*

*#3. Boston 38-32 *
*#4. Washington 38-30 *
*#5. Chicago 37-31 *
*#6. Cleveland 35-32 *
*#7. Philadelphia 35-34 *
*#8. Indiana 35-34 *
*#9. 32-37 Orlando *
*#10. New Jersey 32-38 *


----------



## byrondarnell66

Scores from Monday 3/28

New Jersey 95 Charlotte 91

Orlando 109 Atlanta 102

Indiana 90 Milwaukee 76

Cleveland 109 New Orleans 108

Chicago 94 Memphis 86

Sacramento 118 Philadelphia 109

Washington 114 Portland 106


*Standings as of Tuesday 3/29 12:42am (EST)*

*#3. Boston 38-32 *
*#4. Washington 39-30 *
*#5. Chicago 38-31 *
*#6. Cleveland 36-32 *
*#7. Indiana 36-34 *
*#8. Philadelphia 35-35 *
*#9. 33-37 Orlando *
*#10. New Jersey 33-38 *


----------



## MJG

MJG said:


> I'll be curious to see how I do on this, but I think every single one of the teams up there (including us) go either 3-2 or 2-3 over their next five games. Nobody wins out or loses out. Basically, standings next week look very much like they do right now.


 Just checking in on how I did on this one so far ...

5-0: Chicago
3-1: Philadelphia
3-2: Washington, Indiana
2-2: Cleveland
1-3: Orlando
0-3: Boston

Still some teams with some games left to play, but so far, Chicago is the only one to prove me wrong. I am happily surprised that we were one of the 3-2 teams, as I was thinking we'd probably wind up 2-3 when I predicted.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Here you go MJG

Well it looks like all the teams are done with the West coast trips so thats not a factor anymore im glad we finised our last trip 3-2. To me the schedules are virtuly the same ( east vs. east) though we have the most Home games with 8 :biggrin:

Games Remaining 

Eastern Conference 

Boston (12 games) - HOME: (5 gm.) 3/30 DAL. 4/3 PHI. 4/6 MIL. 4/15 MIA. 4/20 NJN. 
ROAD: (7 gm.) 4/1 ATL. 4/5 WAS. 4/9 NJN. 4/12 PHI. 4/13 MIL. 4/17 TOR. 4/19 CLE. 

Washington (13 games) - HOME: (8 gm.) 3/30 ATL. 4/3 IND. 4/5 BOS. 4/9 PHI. 4/11 MIL. 4/13 CHI. 4/15 CLE. 4/17 CHA. 
ROAD: (5 gm.) 4/1 ORL. 4/6 DET. 4/8 IND. 4/19 NJN. 4/20 NYK. 

Chicago (13 games) - HOME: (6 gm.) 3/31 CLE. 4/2 CHA. 4/9 TOR. 4/11 DET. 4/15 ORL. 4/19 NYK. 
ROAD: (7 gm.) 3/30 CHA. 4/5 MIA. 4/6 ORL. 4/8 NYK. 4/13 WAS. 4/16 ATL. 4/20 IND. 

Cleveland (14 games) - HOME: (7 gm.) 3/29 LAC. 4/1 SAC. 4/3 DAL. 4/5 NJN. 4/9 MIL. 4/14 NYK. 4/19 BOS. 
ROAD: (7 gm.) 3/31 CHI. 4/6 IND. 4/8 PHI. 4/11 ORL. 4/15 WAS. 4/17 DET. 4/20 TOR. 

Indiana (12 games) - HOME: (7 gm.) 3/31 MIA. 4/6 CLE. 4/8 WAS. 4/10 NYK. 4/13 NJN. 4/15 PHI. 4/20 CHI. 
ROAD: (5 gm.) 4/3 WAS. 4/5 NYK. 4/11 TOR. 4/17 MIA. 4/18 ORL. 

Philadelphia (12 games) - HOME: (7 gm.) 4/1 DAL. 4/6 CHA. 4/8 CLE. 4/12 BOS. 4/14 MIA. 4/18 MIL. 4/20 ATL. 
ROAD: (5 gm.) 3/30 PHO. 4/3 BOS. 4/9 WAS. 4/15 IND. 4/17 NJN. 

Orlando (12 games) - HOME: (7 gm.) 3/30 TOR. 4/1 WAS. 4/6 CHI. 4/8 DET. 4/11 CLE. 4/18 IND. 4/20 MIA. 
ROAD: (5 gm.) 4/2 NJN. 4/5 DAL. 4/13 DET. 4/15 CHI. 4/16 MIL. 

New Jersey (11 games) - HOME: (6 gm.) 3/30 LAC. 4/2 ORL. 4/7 NYK. 4/9 BOS. 4/17 PHI. 4/19 WAS. 
ROAD: (5 gm.) 4/1 NYK. 4/5 CLE. 4/13 IND. 4/15 TOR. 4/20 BOS.


----------



## byrondarnell66

There was only one game tonight Cavs beating the Clippers 94-84

*Standings as of Tuesday 3/29 9:42pm (EST)*

*#3. Boston 38-32 *
*#4. Washington 39-30 *
*#5. Chicago 38-31 *
*#6. Cleveland 37-32 *
*#7. Indiana 36-34 *
*#8. Philadelphia 35-35 *
*#9. 33-37 Orlando *
*#10. New Jersey 33-38 *


----------



## byrondarnell66

Scores Wednesday 3/30

Dallas 112 Boston 100

New Jersey 95 L.A. Clippers 78

Chicago 102 Charlotte 99

Washington 102 Atlanta 99

Orlando 108 Toronto 96

Phoenix 116 Philadelphia 87


*Standings as of Thursday 3/21 12:42am (EST)*

*#3. Boston 38-33 *
*#4. Washington 40-30 *
*#5. Chicago 39-31 *
*#6. Cleveland 37-32 *
*#7. Indiana 36-34 *
*#8. Philadelphia 35-36 *
_______________________________________________

*#9. Orlando 34-37*
*#10. New Jersey 34-38 *


----------



## Dre

I updated the (very) 1st post with a look at the 4-5-6 situation.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Thanks _DRE_ , now you're here i can go back to being a lazy poster.


----------



## byrondarnell66

*Standings as of Friday 4/1 11:42pm (EST)*

*#3. Boston 39-33 *
*#4. Washington 41-30 *
*#5. Chicago 40-31 *
*#6. Cleveland 37-34 *
*#7. Indiana 37-34 *
*#8. Philadelphia 35-37 *
_______________________________________________

*#9. New Jersey 35-38 *
*#10. Orlando 34-38*


----------



## byrondarnell66

Saturday - 

Chicago beats Charlotte and Orlando beats New Jersey.

*Standings Sunday 4/13*

*#3. Boston 39-33 *
*#4. Washington 41-30 *
*#5. Chicago 41-31 *
*#6. Cleveland 37-34 *
*#7. Indiana 37-34 *
*#8. Philadelphia 35-37 *
_______________________________________________

*#9. Orlando 35-38*
*#10. New Jersey 35-39 *


----------



## byrondarnell66

Tuesday - 

Celtics w - Wizards L

Pacers w - Knicks L

Heat w - Bulls L

Nets w - Cavs L

Mavs w - Magic L

*Standings Tuesday 4/5*

*#3. Boston 40-34 *
*#4. Chicago 41-32 * *better conference record over Wiz*
*#5. Washington 41-32 *
*#6. Indiana 39-34 *
*#7. Cleveland 38-35 *
*#8. Philadelphia 36-37 *
_______________________________________________

*#9. New Jersey 36-39 *
*#10. Orlando 35-39*


----------



## adarsh1

nooooooooo
chicago lose


----------



## MJG

Some potentially good news for us -- Chicago's Deng is likely out for the season.


----------



## afireinside

MJG said:


> Some potentially good news for us -- Chicago's Deng is likely out for the season.


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

wait.. who?


----------



## byrondarnell66

Wednesday

Indiana beats Cleveland

Chicago beats Orlando

Detroit beats Washington

Philadelphia beats Charlotte

Boston beats Milwaukee

*Standings Wednesday 4/6*

*#3. Boston 41-34 *
*#4. Chicago 42-32 * 
*#5. Washington 41-33 *
*#6. Indiana 40-34 *
*#7. Cleveland 38-36 *
*#8. Philadelphia 37-37 *
_______________________________________________

*#9. New Jersey 36-39 *
*#10. Orlando 35-40*


----------



## byrondarnell66

Thursday

New Jersey beats New York

*Standings Friday 4/8*

*#3. Boston 41-34 *
*#4. Chicago 42-32 * 
*#5. Washington 41-33 *
*#6. Indiana 40-34 *
*#7. Cleveland 38-36 *
*#8. Philadelphia 37-37 *
_______________________________________________

*#9. New Jersey 37-39 *
*#10. Orlando 35-40*

Games Friday








@







Sixers wins








@







Detroit wins








@







Chicago wins








@







Indiana wins


----------



## byrondarnell66

*Standings Friday 4/8*

*#3. Boston 41-34 *
*#4. Chicago 43-32 * 
*#5. Indiana 41-34 *
*#6. Washington 41-34 *
*#7. Philadelphia 38-37 *
*#8. Cleveland 38-37 *

_______________________________________________

*#9. New Jersey 37-39 *
*#10. Orlando 35-41*


----------



## byrondarnell66

Games Saturday

New Jersey beats Boston

Philadedphia beats Washington

Cleveland beats Milwaukee

Chicago beats Toronto


*Standings Saturday 4/9*

*#3. Boston 41-35 *
*#4. Chicago 44-32 * *clinches a playoff spot*
*#5. Indiana 41-34 *
*#6. Washington 41-35 *
*#7. Philadelphia 39-37 *
*#8. Cleveland 39-37 *

_______________________________________________

*#9. New Jersey 38-39 *
*#10. Orlando 35-41*


----------



## adarsh1

we aren't getting homecourt no more so might as well forget this thread


----------



## Dre

adarsh1 said:


> we aren't getting homecourt no more so might as well forget this thread


 Do you think you'd rather face the Celtics though? The Bulls are as hot as any team in the league.


----------



## adarsh1

I guess so but the Celtics have so much more playoff experience than us...either way it's a first round exit


----------



## MJG

_Dre_ said:


> Do you think you'd rather face the Celtics though? The Bulls are as hot as any team in the league.


 Can't picture us hanging with either team. Six in one, half dozen in the other type of deal.


----------



## byrondarnell66

adarsh1 said:


> we aren't getting homecourt no more so might as well forget this thread


It's still the official playoff tread, Maybe MJG or Dre can change the title.

Does anybody know when Brendans coming back.


----------



## byrondarnell66

_Dre_ said:


> Do you think you'd rather face the Celtics though? The Bulls are as hot as any team in the league.



Id settle for just a Win right now.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Sunday 4/10

New York beats Indiana

*Standings Sunday 4/10*

*#3. Boston 41-35 *
*#4. Chicago 44-32 * *clinches a playoff spot*
*#5. Indiana 41-35 *
*#6. Washington 41-35 *
*#7. Philadelphia 39-37 *
*#8. Cleveland 39-37 *

_______________________________________________

*#9. New Jersey 38-39 *
*#10. Orlando 35-41*


----------



## f22egl

If the Wizards remain the 6th seed and have a better record than the Celtics, they can still get homecourt. As for catching the Bulls, it seems unlikely but not impossible. The Bulls have a few tough games remaining including a game against Detroit and Indiana which they could possibly lose, who knows maybe Orlando will give them a run for their money or the Knicks wh obeat the Pacers yesterday. 

Pretty much though, the Wizards need to go like 6-0 and have the Bulls go 3-3, which is not out of the realm of possibility. The Wizards definetely need to play better that they are still capable of.


----------



## byrondarnell66

*Tuesday Key games

Only 1 - Boston W @ Philadelphia L*

*Standings Tuesday 4/12*

*#3. Boston 42-35 *
*#4. Chicago 44-33 * *Playoff Locked*
*#5. Indiana 42-35 *
*#6. Washington 42-35 *
*#7. Cleveland 40-37 *
*#8. Philadelphia 39-38 *

_______________________________________________

*#9. New Jersey 38-39 *
*#10. Orlando 35-42*


----------



## byrondarnell66

Update Thursday

New York beats Cleveland

Philadelphia beats Miami


*Standings Thursday 4/14*

*#3. Boston 43-35 * *playoff locked*
*#4. Chicago 44-34 * *Playoff Locked*
*#5. Indiana 43-35 * *playoff locked*
*#6. Washington 43-35 * *playoff locked* :cheers: 
_______________________________________________

*#7. Philadelphia 40-38 *
*#8. Cleveland 40-38 *


*#9. New Jersey 38-40 *


----------



## MJG

To add to Chicago's hurt, Curry is now officially out for the rest of the season. Without him and Deng, Chicago is definitely on top of my list of teams for us to play (they were already, but now it's "definitely").


----------



## byrondarnell66

Friday 4/15

New Jersey w Toronto L

Boston w Miami L

Chicago w Orlando L

Washington w Cleveland L

Philadelphia w Indiana L

*EDIT* Saturday Game - Chicago W - Atlanta L

*Standings Saturday 4/16*

*#3. Boston 44-35 * *playoff locked*
*#4. Chicago 46-34 * *Playoff Locked*
*#5. Washington 44-35 * *playoff locked* :cheers: 
*#6. Indiana 43-36 * *playoff locked*

_______________________________________________

*#7. Philadelphia 41-38 *
*#8. Cleveland 40-39 *
*#9. New Jersey 39-40 *


----------



## byrondarnell66

Games Sunday 4/17

Wizards W Bobcats L

Pistons W Cavs L

Heat W Pacers L

Boston W Raptors L

Nets W 76ers L

*Standings Monday 4/18*

*#1. Miami 57-23 * *Southeast Winner*
*#2. Detroit 53-27 * *Central Winner*
*#3. Boston 45-35 * *Atlantic Winner*

________________________________________________

*#4. Chicago 46-34 * *Playoff Locked*

Games Remaining - New York, @ Indiana

If Chicago goes 2-0 they stay #4 worst they can finish is #5.

*#5. Washington 45-35 * *playoff locked* :cheers: 

Games Remaining - @ New Jersey, @ New York

Washington basicly has to go 2-0 and Chicago has to go either 0-2 or 1-1 to take over 4th, Washington owns the tiebraker with Chicago by winning the season series 2-1. If Washington goes 1-1 #5 seed is theirs. If Washington finish 0-2 than Indiana has to go 2-0 to take #5 from Washington (better conference record is the tiebraker) making it Chicago #4, Indiana #5 and Washington #6.

*#6. Indiana 43-38 * *playoff locked*

Games Remaining - @ Orlando, Chicago

Basicly a loss guarantees Washington at least the #5 seed and like said before they would need to finish 2-0 and Washington 0-2 to take #5. 

*#7. Philadelphia 42-39 * *playoff locked*

Games Remaining - Milwaukee, Atlanta

*#8. New Jersey 40-40 *

Games Remaining - Washington, @ Boston
________________________________________________

*#9. Cleveland 40-40 *

Games Remaining - Boston, @ Toronto

*EDIT* 

Update Monday 4/18 

It's Officcial Wizards will play Chicago in the 1st round, Indiana lost to Orlando. Philadelphia clinches a playoff spot with a win over Milwaukee.

MJG you can unsticky this tread we already know who we play in the first round and in all likelyhood will finish #5.


----------

